# Boys bike with 16" wheel



## DJ (23 Feb 2009)

Hi, I would like to get my son a bike he can learn how to ride on. I would like a 16" wheel bike as the 20" one that we have is still too big and he hasn't yet grown in to it! 
I don't really want to buy a brand new bike as he wont be using it for long before he moves on to the bigger one. 

There must be some one out there who has one that is not being used any more!

David.


----------



## DJ (1 Mar 2009)

Oh come on some one must have one ? I will pay money.!


----------

